# british channel island ferries



## peter lewis

would any one know what happned to the ships when the company went bust i sailed on the corbiere havelet rozel breizh izel any photos would be appreciated (Hippy)


----------



## cambria49

Hi Peter,

The *Corbiere* ended up in Canadian waters in 2000 and as far as I know she remains there as the *Apollo  * sailing between St Barbe and Blanc Sablon.

The *Rozel  * is to be found as the *Santa Catherine 1 * sailing for Comanav on the Nador - Almeria service. She is owned by Egypt's El Salam Maritime.

_*Havelet  * sails as Montenegro Lines' _*Sveti Stefan * between Bar and Bari.

The old *Portelet  * arrived in Bangledesh for breaking up in April 2004.

Hope this helps.

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## Doug Rogers

Justin..
Thanks for that, always wondered what happened to the Corbierre, now I know!!. After the IOW, Guernsey was my second home ......nmnmnm..thinking about that I seem to have this thing about islands, even Oz is a big one!!.


----------



## cambria49

Doug,

Having been brought up in Ireland I found it very easy to settle in Tasmania in 2000, it is afterall an island not too far off the size of Ireland! 

However, I moved to the big island for a year in Perth in March 2004. Not so easy that one!

Rgds


----------



## peter lewis

thanks for the informaition i must be getting old or im still drunk from partying on these ships but i forgot the portalet thanks cambria


----------



## moaf

*Havelet*

I was on the Havelet right up until she was sold to Montenegro Lines. She was being used as an accomodation vessel for Condor's French cabin staff in Weymouth. I think the locals were quite pleased to see her go! Not a bad old tub but the engine room and accomodation needed a lot of work to get her up to scratch again


----------



## Steve

Welcome to SN Moaf


----------



## Eric Norris

Doug
The Havelet was a rough diamond but she had a personality and special atmosphere of her own. My wife and I went to Jersey specially to sail back on her final trip for Condor Ferries having sailed on all the BCIF ships previously. She was delayed two or three days because of a hurricane and I wrote about the final voyage in Ships Monthly. It is good to see she is still doing her bit.
Eric Norris


----------



## cambria49

She is certainly remembered in Cork by virtue on the occasion she almost rolled over while relieving on a Brittany Ferries sailing to Roscoff during Storm Force conditions. She limped back to Ireland where her vehicle deck was cleared using forklift trucks. Heave-a-lot was the label bestowed upon her I think.

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## moaf

*Heave-a-lot*

I remember going into a cabin one day and there was grafiti inside a cupboard saying "I survived Heave-a-lot, October '86"!! She had sponsons fitted aft to try and reduce the movement in heavy weather but it didn't really do the trick. They served better as a diving platform for local kids when she was laid up in Weymouth!


----------



## Bob S

*HAVELET* laid up at Weymouth during July 1999, as mentioned earlier, probably used for accomodation purposes.

History:- Built as *CORNOUAILLES* for Brittany Ferries, renamed *HAVELET* in 1989 by Channel Island Ferries and chartered to Condor Ferries in 1994 and bought by them in 1998. Sold to Montenegro Lines in 2000 and renamed *SVETI STEFAN*.


----------



## moaf

Nice Photo Bob, I can see my old cabin!!


----------



## Eric Norris

I was on Havelet when there was a fire in the engine room as we approached Jersey, off Corbiere. The ship was adrift and warnings went out to all shipping to keep clear. But as always Havelet got there and got back to Weymouth the same night.
On her last crossing from Jersey she arrived in Weymouth at the unearthly hour of 1am. As we left the ship officers and crew lined up at the head of the gangway to shake hands and say goodbye. There was a notice: "Last person out please turn off the lights and cancel the milk." Because we had to get a London train at 10am that morning and had nowhere to stay the girl in Havelet's shop rang a friend in Weymouth from the ship who had a hotel which was closed for the winter. They opened up specially for us and left us to look after ourselves and close the door when we left the next morning because they had to go to work. That was typical of the friendly crew that served Havelet in those days.


----------



## fred henderson

*Breizh Izel*

Hi Peter

I am not sure, but I think that the Breizh Izel may now be the Duchess M operated by Marlines between Albania and Italy. This ship was built 1970 by Taiko, 6576 tons, 112.5 metres oa, two Pielstck. Does that sound like the same ship?

Fred Henderson


----------



## cambria49

peter lewis said:


> would any one know what happned to the ships when the company went bust i sailed on the corbiere havelet rozel breizh izel any photos would be appreciated (Hippy)


Recent shot of the Breizh Izel has she now is can be found HERE
Rgds,
Justin


----------



## fred henderson

*Briezh Izel*

Hi Justin

Please forgive us new boys but you say recent photo of Breizh Izel can be found HERE. Where? The gallery denies all knowlege.
I can confirm that she was sold to Marlines.

Fred


----------



## peter lewis

i sailed on the havelet for three years the last passengers we took were 500 adventure scouts to the islands from waymouth with the greek owners on board they were there when the galley caught fire and and a load of 18yr old went quite party mad a fiting last trip for the ever eventfull havelet


----------



## cambria49

fred henderson said:


> Hi Justin
> 
> Please forgive us new boys but you say recent photo of Breizh Izel can be found HERE. Where? The gallery denies all knowlege.
> I can confirm that she was sold to Marlines.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred,

Click on the word HERE in my previous message.

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## fred henderson

cambria49 said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> Click on the word HERE in my previous message.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Justin[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Amazing, it works! The wonders of modern electronics. Many thanks.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Fred


----------



## Eric Norris

I am pleased to hear Havelet made another trip to the islands after our experience. And I am more delighted to learn that as always the sailing included something of a disaster. When they come through them that is how ships are loved a remembered. Bu


----------



## spyros2

*Breizh izel*



peter lewis said:


> would any one know what happned to the ships when the company went bust i sailed on the corbiere havelet rozel breizh izel any photos would be appreciated (Hippy)


Dear Peter,
Breizh Izel sold in the Greek owned MARLINES in 1989 and renamed DUCHESS M for their Greece - Italy service. She took an extensive refit at perama yards and she travelled until 2000. She laid up since then and she came into service this year.
Best regards
Spyros 2 from Greece


----------



## Doxfordman

moaf said:


> I was on the Havelet right up until she was sold to Montenegro Lines. She was being used as an accomodation vessel for Condor's French cabin staff in Weymouth. I think the locals were quite pleased to see her go! Not a bad old tub but the engine room and accomodation needed a lot of work to get her up to scratch again


I think I might know you Moaf?? Did you sail on CE and CV, C10 etc??


----------



## moaf

Doxfordman,

Yes I was on the cats after the Havelet was sold


----------



## Doxfordman

moaf said:


> Doxfordman,
> 
> Yes I was on the cats after the Havelet was sold


I left Condor in March 99 - for pastures new, down under. We had the Heavalot then and were building the Comm Clipper. We must have fallen over one another at some stage if you were there then?


----------



## moaf

I started in 1999 first on the Havelet, but it was sold shortly after and I went on the Goodwill. Then went back deep sea for a couple of months then came home and started on the Cats. Probably did bump into you then at some point


----------



## maritair

*Ships callsigns*

Hi 
I used to be a regular traveller (Passenger not crew ) to the channel islands on B.C.I.S. before it was taken over by condom ferries a question does anyone have the original radio callsigns for 

CORBIERE 
HAVELET
ROSEL
PORTELET 
BREIZH IZEL

this is to complete my logbook many thanks in advance 

please reply direct to [email protected] or 
[email protected] 




Roger ( Maritime radio operator )


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Roger,
The HAVELET was built as
CORNOUAILLES[1977]-FNDA
HAVELET[1989]C6IY2
now called:
SVETI STEFAN-C6IY2
IMO:7527899
------
The CORBIERE was built as APOLLO and still sailing again as APOLLO[CFG6209]
CORBIERE (1985), 
BENODET (1984), 
GELTING NORD (1981), 
OLAU KENT (1976), 
APOLLO (1969)
IMO:7006314 
------
The BREIZH IZEL was built as WANAKA and now called DUCHESS M
Ship Name: DUCHESS M 
Ex Names: 
BALBEK (2000), 
DUCHESS M (1989), 
BREIZH IZEL (1980), 
INIOCHOS EXPRESS (1978), 
RATA HILLS (1976), 
WANAKA (1975) 
Call Sign: P3JE3
IMO:7006819
-------
PORTELET was built as LION(1967) renamed 
BARONESS M-
PORTELET-
BARONESS M-
now called:
ADINDA LESTARI 101
IMO:6723654


----------



## Matthew

> taken over by condom ferries


Deliberate or spelling mistake I wonder (Jester)


----------



## maritair

Hi Matthew 
No not a spelling mistake a play on words , since the old BCIF boys who were taken over thought they were a much use as a chocolat teapot.When Condor came into harbour it was always worth watching -like strictly come dancing 
I believe they were only allowed to hit the sea wall three times . Roger .


----------



## moaf

But - who is still in operation!!


----------



## canberra97

cambria49 said:


> She is certainly remembered in Cork by virtue on the occasion she almost rolled over while relieving on a Brittany Ferries sailing to Roscoff during Storm Force conditions. She limped back to Ireland where her vehicle deck was cleared using forklift trucks. Heave-a-lot was the label bestowed upon her I think.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Justin


I was working aboard Havelet on that trip as second steward, can remember it well. The car deck was a right mess, overtunred lorrys with oil all over the place, damaged cars, etc.

The Havelet ship was chartered to Brittany Ferries for a month to cover sailings ex Plymouth to Roscoff and Santander as well as Roscoff to Cork as the Bretagne had engine troubles at the time ( April/May 1992 ) and the Coutance was serving in the Gulf ( first gulf conflict ). The newspapers had been full of pre-election news at the time but the incident did make page 3 of the Daily Mail.

Altough the Havelet had a French crew at the time of the charter we still had several UK crew aboard including myself Sean 2nd Steward, Sonia the officers stewardess and John Cornick purser.

The Havelet was a happy ship to work on, in fact out of the 9 ships I have worked on she is my favourite with many memorys. Yeah she rollled, accomodation was cramped, she lacked everything but she holds a special place in my sea going career!


----------



## olly1363

Interesting, I was 2nd engineer on the Havelet for a year or so prior to leaving the sea. We had quite a busy time as at the end of dry dock after much engine room work, they used an incorrect ratio of a running in fluid or used it for too long. It was an additive to the fuel. I wasn't on board at the time so I'm not exactly sure what went wrong but that was a very costly error both in man hours and financially. We ended up pulling and refurbishing 2 to 4 units per 2 week trip, doing a unit in the mornings in Weymouth. The oil consumption prior to the unit overhauls was astronomical and the funnels were belching out dark smoke. Quite a work up, however, as others have stated here, it was a friendly ship. I also sailed on the Breizh Izel, Corbiere, Portelet, Beauport and the Rozel.


----------



## Hawkeye

You can find the histories of all the BCIF ships on this site. http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/register.htm
Just click on a letter which opens up a list of ships begining with that name, scroll down to the one you want and click on it.
The site is in Swedish, but some computers can translate the script for you.


----------



## olly1363

*Re: BCIF ships*

Thanks for the link, there are photos there I hadn't seen before.


----------



## maritair

*M/S Corbiere*

I remember John Cornick the purser ,the senior master was a guy called Colin Perkins ,believe he ended up sailing a desk job.
Many happy hours on BCIF ferries .My interest is that I am an ex Radio Officer.(@)


----------

